# Benutzertitel freigegeben



## Dok (19. Juni 2003)

Auf grund einer Diskussion ( http://anglerboard.doks-pages.de/board/showthread.php?threadid=16042) haben wir uns entschlossen die starren Titel aufzugeben.

Ab sofort gibt es nur noch folgende Gruppe:

Administratoren
Moderatoren
Board-Moderator
Händler
Iga-Member
Member

Jeder der will kann sich einen eigenen Titel in seinem Profil gehen unter: Profil bearbeiten -->Benutzertitel 

(Natürlich sind die Gruppen die es gibt ausgenommen, man kann sich also nicht zum Mod machen....!)

Die Titel werden nicht automatisch zurückgesetzt, aber Ihr könnt Sie selber ab sofort ändern, z.B. in Carphunter, Fliegenfischer oder was Ihr sonst möchtet.


----------



## til (19. Juni 2003)

Und ich bin jetzt Moderator  ?
Ich machs gleich wieder weg, wenns wirklich ging.
Edit:
Es ging! aber jetzt bin ich ein braves Member


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juni 2003)

Martin, da ist irgendwie der Wurm drin. Siehe mein "Status". )


----------



## Dok (19. Juni 2003)

...wieso liegt doch in deiner Hand....!


----------



## angeltreff (19. Juni 2003)

Habe es jetzt verstanden, habe nicht gecheckt, dass man "frei" eintragen kann. Bin jetzt aber wieder zurück zur Seriosität.


----------



## Angelwebshop (19. Juni 2003)

Prima Martin,

einer ist jetzt weg ( ein alter Zopf ) meine ich damit.

Gruß

Herbert


----------



## Mühle (19. Juni 2003)

Jo, Klasse Änderung!:m 

So kann man auch mal auf bislang versteckt gebliebene Qualitäten aufmerksam machen.

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Laky (19. Juni 2003)

Hallo
Auch ich bin Begeistert und wenn dadurch die Qualität der Postings gesteigert wird (es gibt ja nun kein Grund mehr Postings auf Deubel komm raus zu sammeln) um so besser:z :z :z 

MFG
Laky


----------



## AndreL (19. Juni 2003)

@Dok,
#r ich muß zugeben, das ich nicht erwartet habe das etwas so sinnvolles bei den ganzen Diskussionen herauskommt!


----------



## MichaelB (19. Juni 2003)

Moin,

find ich guuut! Lebende Forenlegende klang echt sehr albern, ich hatte kurzfristig sogar mal überlegt bei 999 aufzuhören und unter neuem Nick von vorn zu beginnen.
So ist´s besser und ich glaube auch, daß die Smily-Poster und Ziffernsammler etwas gebremst werden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## ollidi (19. Juni 2003)

Super Dok. Das war ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung. :m
Jetzt muß ich mit bloß noch was ausdenken, was ich eintrage. :q


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2003)

Hihihihihihihi... :q:q
Für Insider: wir haben nun einen "Mädchentrainer" :q:q

Sorry, Björn - ich konnt's mir nicht verkneifen... :q:q
Eigebtlich muss noch ein "&copy; by Hannes" hinter... :q


----------



## Jirko (19. Juni 2003)

super doc! kleine änderung mit großer wirkung. ist schon interessant, wodibo setzt einen heiß debattierten thread und bingo, 1 tag später...


----------



## Ace (19. Juni 2003)

> (Natürlich sind die Gruppen die es gibt ausgenommen, man kann sich also nicht zum Mod machen....!)


 :q :q :q 
Schade da hatte ich als erstes drann gedacht:q :q :q (kleiner Scherz)

schöne Sache#6


----------



## Sockeye (19. Juni 2003)

:m 

:q


----------



## MichaelB (19. Juni 2003)

Moin,

alles neu macht der Mai - wenn man jetzt noch seinen Nick ändern könnte... nicht zuletzt weil sich (nach mir) noch ein Michael_B registriert hat.

@Dok: think about :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Dok (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von MichaelB _
> *...wenn man jetzt noch seinen Nick ändern könnte... *



Ich denke das dass nur zu sehr sehr viel verwirrung sorgen würde. Daher ist das nicht ohne weiteres möglich.


----------



## MichaelB (19. Juni 2003)

Moin,

m.E. haben Avatar und vor allem der Schreibstil einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert, und es würde sich mit der Verwirrung in Grenzen halten.
Vielleicht ja irgendwann doch... #h 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Franky (19. Juni 2003)

@ Micha:
Sicher - aber rennst Du 2 mal in der Woche zum Standesamt um Deinen Namen zu ändern?  Nee - das mitm Nick sollte so bleiben, wie es ist.
Man tauft auch keine Schiffe um - gibt Unglück!


----------



## til (20. Juni 2003)

Wer sagt, dass man sich nicht zum Moderator machen kann?
:q 
PS: Vielleicht sollte doch die Moderatoren Kennzeichnung woanders als beim Benutzertitel sein?


----------



## theactor (20. Juni 2003)

HI,

neee -- lassen wir das ruhig so...
Vielleicht hilft  "Neuanmelder" wissen zu lassen, dass man die Nickname im Nachhinein nicht mehr ändern kann > dann machen sie sich vielleicht noch mehr oder andere Gedanken....

@lo6198$13: hallooo! :q  

Tolle Änderung!
Grüße,
theactor #h #h


----------



## AndreL (20. Juni 2003)

@theactor,
Genau, sonst nimmt Jemand noch unüberlegter Weise einen Benutzernamen der in etwa lo537465423764$97&65%12336 lautet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2003)

Dok guckt schon nach ner Lösung, dass sich niemand als MOD/ADMIN etc. titulieren kann, der das nicht darf.
Bis dahin haben wir Mods ein wachsames Auge nd werden das entsprechend ändern/verwarnen


----------



## theactor (20. Juni 2003)

HI,

@AndreL: :q 
Hä? Aber wieso geht das denn jetzt auch einmal bei Dir?! Oder hast Du beim *Duke* (ahm, Dok) eine Ausnahme erbettelt?! 

Aber: cool!

#h 
theactor 
(vorher: theactor)


----------



## AndreL (20. Juni 2003)

@Theactor,
ich habe Dok meinen "speziellen" Fall geschildert und da hat er erkannt das lo5213 ein wirklich verwirrender Name ist woraufhin er ihn AUSNAMSWEISE geändert hat.


----------



## theactor (20. Juni 2003)

HI,

Das ist aber nett: vor allem: AndreL ist mal wirklich schöner! 

#h #h 
Sönke


----------



## MichaelB (21. Juni 2003)

Moin,

@André: klasse das es bei Dir geklappt hat :m 

@Franky: wie war das jetzt von wegen zwei mal pro Woche...  #h 

Gruß
Michael
(immer noch MichaelineinemWortgeschriebenB)


----------

